# Need a slightly big screen



## aniket.cain (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi

All of my free time is spent watching movies or playing games. I currently have a 15.6" laptop, and I want a bigger screen to connect it to the laptop using HDMI. I don't want a TV because that is completely useless to me as I never ever watch anything on cable. So, don't suggest a TV unless it is absolutely necessary. 
What is the best monitor I can get for around 18k? Suggest the biggest size possible.

Few points:
- Size greater than 24" (Will I only get TVs above this size?)
- The picture quality in all fields must be great. I won't settle for anything which lacks much in any field, like color, contrast, brightness, color gamut, etc.
- FullHD screen (This is also a must)
- HDMI port
- I don't care for speakers, USB or other fancy stuff
- LED and IPS panels are preferred, but I'll be the only one using it so viewing angles don't need to necessarily matter much.
- Price can maximum be 20k. Can't go beyond that or I'll have to postpone my purchase.

Thank you.


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

As you have asked to suggest the biggest size possible, you can look for Benq M2700HD or Asus VK278Q. These two might be a touch over 20k. The Benq one has a assortment of connectivity options, along with speakers, 4 USB ports and a remote too. The Asus one is a LED monitor with PIP and a 2.0MP webcam. Some Viewsonic models might be available also within your budget.

Else, you can easily pickup a 24" monitor within your budget. Benq G2420HD is a total VFM monitor which is available within 11k. Also consider Dell 2420L. If you can settle for a lower size then the excellent Dell U2311H is yours for 14k only.

Hope this will help. 


Just noticed, Samsung India website has two new LED models: S27A550H is a 27" and S24A300B is a 24". MRP is listed as 20.5k and 16k respectively.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 13, 2011)

If it comes to picture quality, which one is the best?


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

No idea about the 27" screens. Try to get some online reviews. I own a Benq G2420HD, it's superb. People also vouch for Dell U2311H which is an IPS panel with stunning quality. If you can spend 20-21k, get either of the 27". The Benq one looks to be a bit better, but it's not a LED screen.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 13, 2011)

Dell U2311H reviews say that it got very good image quality. I will certainly consider this as picture quality is the first and foremost requirement for me. But it has not got HDMI input. Will that be an issue? How do I connect it to my laptop?
Also suggest other monitors having similar or better quality. Thanks


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 13, 2011)

ASUS VK278Q @ 20k
Its very good.


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

AFAIK, an IPS panel like the Dell U2311H has an advantage in the accurate color production over normal LCD/LED panels. Now for games and movies, that hardly matters. You might be better off with a LCD/LED panel with better contrast, brightness etc.

Try the two 27" screens. Both seems good with ASUS one having some edge.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 13, 2011)

Skud said:


> AFAIK, an IPS panel like the Dell U2311H has an advantage in the accurate color production over normal LCD/LED panels.



Yes but they are also a little "Dull". For movies a larger TN is better than a smaller IPS.

For daily use IPS wins.

Get the Dell U2710.


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, I was also saying the same.


Dell U2710 is way over OP's budget.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 13, 2011)

Apart from the viewing angles, can't I get the color and other image qualities of the Dell on other monitors? I just want the best quality of image produced. Much like an RGBLED screen. Rich vibrant colors covering most of the Adobe RGB Color Space.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 17, 2011)

Can someone suggest an RGB-LED backlit monitor?


----------

